
OpenBSD: Why and How - arduinomancer
https://sivers.org/openbsd
======
dfboyd
"OpenBSD is very secure, so install it and then extract this tarfile full of
unknown stuff onto your system"

~~~
freedman1611
You're supposed to check the digital signature after downloading the install
image. Other than that, it's the same as Linux. Windows has a lot of "unknown
stuff too", but you can actually research the source code for OpenBSD if
you're worried.

~~~
wahern
I think dfboyd was referring to the article author's personalization files
([https://sivers.org/file/63.tar](https://sivers.org/file/63.tar)), not the
OpenBSD distribution itself.

~~~
foobarbazetc
A tar file isn’t going to do much to your system...

